# Recommendation for a practice net?



## sroh (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a portable practice net? I have one now, a cheapie, but after about 100 iron swings, I tore a hole in the nylon target.

I'd like to find one that is a bit more rugged (something like a ballistic nylon target would be best), but it still needs to be portable. My wife doesn't take too kindly to having it in the back yard, so I need to pull it down and put it up whenever I want to hit balls.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ronaldo0501 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Maybe*

I may have a good practice net for you. I need to send an e-mail to a business contact of mine in order to find out if he can point me in the right location to find it. As far as I know it is found only in Australia, but, I have used it and it is great. I will post more info on it here once I get more information for you. I know the cost isn't bad, about what you would pay for any other net.

Brandon


----------



## sroh (May 11, 2006)

*Sounds good*

Thanks Brandon.


----------

